# How easily can rats learn to let themselves out of their cage?



## Lucozade (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm concerned about coming home to find a rat in the middle of the lounge floor when I'm not home. How easily do they learn to and often do they let themselves out?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

It isnt so much if the rats can learn it or not, it should be that you have a proper cage where it isn't possible.

What type of cage do you have? It should close securely in a way that can not be wiggled or loosened. 

If you are worried you could attach a lock, zip tie, etc... to secure it.


----------



## Lucozade (Jun 3, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> It isnt so much if the rats can learn it or not, it should be that you have a proper cage where it isn't possible.
> 
> What type of cage do you have? It should close securely in a way that can not be wiggled or loosened.
> 
> If you are worried you could attach a lock, zip tie, etc... to secure it.


Hi, we haven't got them yet, we're looking into options. I saw something on another forum where people were saying their rats had learnt to open cages etc. I don't want any escapees, for their benefit more than ours!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah they probably had bad cages then. Some bird cages are easy to open- doors that slide up & down, doors that have just a hook through a hole, cages that just snap together like crappy crittertrail or some super pet can ware out over time and be easier to open.

A cage like critter nation is ideal, it is impossible for them to open it. martins cages. 

You just want a cage that it is not possible for them to open.


----------



## Lucozade (Jun 3, 2016)

I was thinking of using a converted bird cage as the size etc fits better where we want it. But if the doors will open easily e.g.slide I need to either figure out a way to keep them permanently closed and just use the large doors with more secure fastenings, or find something else.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I had an escape artist cockatoo. I used luggage locks to keep him in the cage. This would probably work with rats, but a luggage lock was easy for my cockatoo to break. He would escape his cage, chew all the lampshades til they were on the floor then return to the cage and close it behind him. We eventually found heavier duty locks to keep him in, but I doubt rats would break a simple luggage lock.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Lucozade said:


> I was thinking of using a converted bird cage as the size etc fits better where we want it. But if the doors will open easily e.g.slide I need to either figure out a way to keep them permanently closed and just use the large doors with more secure fastenings, or find something else.


You can zip tie the doors closed. Ihave a bird cage as well for some of my rats and just zip tied the doors. If your rats are chewers, I'd suggest using multiple ties and checking them often.

I've also used mini carabiners and like a dozen other type of clips out there you can use that are metal. Just make sure the size of the clip won't allow the door to open very far. 1/2 inch for babies/small rats up to an inch for adult/large rats.


----------



## Lucozade (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm so confused! Every time I think I have made a decision about what cage to get, or even what sex to get I start getting all confused again. I think I just need to bite the bullet. 

Do you know of anyone who has adapted two cages to go together? This might be another option for me to look into so I would have the right size etc.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

I would just get a critter nation they're similar in size to bird cages and cost about as much,


----------



## Lucozade (Jun 3, 2016)

I've looked into them, but to be honest I would like something slightly less mesh. It makes me go cross-eyed looking at it.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

What cages were you looking into?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm confused as to what the difference is between bird cage bars and the bars of a CN. I guess I just don't understand why the CN makes you go crosseyed, but a bird cage would be okay?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Lucozade said:


> I've looked into them, but to be honest I would like something slightly less mesh. It makes me go cross-eyed looking at it.


Well that is likely going to be the same with any cage with proper bar spacing lol Rats can slip out through bars fairly easy.

the Critter nation's bar spacing is 1/2" most large bird cages have 1". While it can be ok for adult males, some adult females and babies can easily escape. And even if you get adults at first if in the future you want to add younger rats...

You can wrap a 1" cage in hardware cloth but IMO besides it being a pain in the butt 50 times over to do so, it is super ugly as well.

The better thing about critternations is the horizontal bars, which perhaps you are talking about? But those bars are awesome for the rats. It allows them to climb, which is kindof the point of a big cage. It also makes decorating super easier IMO.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

moonkissed said:


> You can wrap a 1" cage in hardware cloth but IMO besides it being a pain in the butt 50 times over to do so, it is super ugly as well.


Not to mention I feel like putting hardware cloth would make it even worse on the eyes.


----------



## Lucozade (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm sorry, I got confused when you said Critter Nation. I was thinking you meant the Lazy Bones cages, I got them mixed up. I'm taking it by Hardware Cloth, you're meaning what we all Mesh. That is what makes me cross-eyed. 

Something like this... http://www.worldstores.co.uk/p/Pennine_Rat_and_Chinchilla_Double_Cage.htm

I'm fine with cages with bars. The only critter nation cages I can find for sale over here are a little out of price range as they start at approx $200 (£130). The bird cage I was thinking about converting is approx $65 (£45) and the rat cage size calculator says it would be OK for 3 males, as we only want 2 females would this be big enough? 

People in England keep suggesting this one.... https://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Fred...8&qid=1465579336&sr=8-1&keywords=savic+freddy but I'm worried about the plastic base.


----------

